# Quiescence 'Kwai'



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

It's been three months, I've posted on FaceBook and I finally decided to come back here because I know you all understand; not that my friends on FB don't, I feel I'm a bumbling idiot.

On October 21st, 2013 early in the morning, I made the decision to let Kwai slip the earthly bond she had. She fell sick a week before and I hospitalized her very soon after.

I sat with her when the vet brought her blood work back, her kidney values were the worst I had seen in my limited experience as a Veterinarian Technician. I broke down crying then, I couldn't stay strong for Kwai, but she seemed to already know, and gave me a kiss and laid down with me.

Not knowing the cause yet, not having any speculative idea what it may be, I hospitalized her. She held on for roughly a week, going down hill Saturday. I was refused being allowed to visit her Sunday, and Monday she was in far worse condition than I could have imagined or wanted.

I decided to perform a necropsy and send her kidneys off to a college for testing.

Somehow, while I was at work, she was out with my grandparents and got into antifreeze from what I now know was my Uncle and Aunts leaking radiator. 

I struggle with guilt from her condition by the time she was put to sleep, and anger.

I also struggle with the operations of the animal hospitals bill collection and holding her bed and pillow hostage until full payment is received.

I miss Kwai, she was my first dog that I was entirely responsible for. She and I had 7 years together. She was my heart dog, I won't find another like her.

Thanks for reading if you've got this far.... I'm rambling to myself trying to let it all out so I can sleep.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I remember you and Kwai, and I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I am very very sorry to hear about Kwai. RIP Kwai.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My sympathy to you. I have never heard of that practice from a vet. Think next time I would find a new one.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Kwai.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*So Sorry*

So sorry for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

RIP Kwai. Its very tough to lose a great friend. Kwai knows she was loved. Its never easy to say goodbye and in time you will remember the good times together. Kwai will always be a part of you.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Kwai


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember how much you loved Kwai.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

so sorry


----------

